
Show HN: I categorized 13000 books and built a recommendation engine for them - dteiml
https://www.amos.app
======
dteiml
Hi, this is Dom, the starter of Amos.

The plan is definitely more than just books. We want to be the best
recommendation engine for online learning resources - podcasts, videos,
courses, stack overflow questions... Check out
[https://github.com/amosapp/amos/issues/2](https://github.com/amosapp/amos/issues/2)
for the current roadmap

When I say we - I'm actually working on the project alone. And I'm looking for
cofounders! Lemme know if you'd like to work on this project too!

I'm organizing a launch party this evening. All you need is a Zoom client.
Come join us at this link
[https://zoom.us/j/381352856](https://zoom.us/j/381352856)! (BYOB ;)

Finally, let me say the whole project (code & content) is in the public
domain. Check out www.solvio.org for the grander vision. Sorry for all the
links and let's change the world!

------
flatfilefan
It’s confusing or doesn’t work at all. You need to add a demo. Maybe a short
video.

